# Sogno o son desto?



## giorgiocan (24 Marzo 2020)

La mia compagna dice che russo. Niente di particolare, starete pensando. Il fatto è che quando me lo fa notare, io sono sveglio e NON sto nemmeno emettendo suono. Difatti le segnalo con amorevoli bestemmie che, se le sto rispondendo, è evidente che non sto dormendo. Di solito la discussione si conclude con la sua promessa di registrarmi e produrre prove.

Ieri lo ha fatto. E mi ha fatto ascoltare. E in quella maledetta registrazione si sente uno che russa. Ma io ero sveglio, e a me sembrava di aver semplicemente preso fiato mentre cambiavo posizione per cercare di prendere sonno (per me dormire rimane difficile, frustrante e stressante).

Ora, naturalmente esistono gli abbiocchi momentanei, credo piuttosto frequenti mentre si sta prendendo sonno. Ma nella mia percezione non c'è soluzione di continuità tra il mio arrancare alla ricerca dell'oblio, il suo "Russi." e il mio "Ma vaffanculo, sono ancora sveglio!". Anzi, mi stupisco che lei non VEDA che sono sveglio, rigirandomi tra le lenzuola, spesso anche litigando col gatto che mi si intrufola tra le articolazioni.

Esperienze simili?


----------



## Vera (24 Marzo 2020)

Ricordati che ammettere di avere un problema è il primo passo verso la guarigione


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La mia compagna dice che russo. Niente di particolare, starete pensando. Il fatto è che quando me lo fa notare, io sono sveglio e NON sto nemmeno emettendo suono. Difatti quando me lo fa notare, le segnalo con amorevoli bestemmie che, se le sto rispondendo, è evidente che non sto dormendo. Di solito la discussione si conclude con la sua promessa di registrarmi e produrre prove.
> 
> Ieri lo ha fatto. E mi ha fatto ascoltare. E in quella maledetta registrazione si sente uno che russa. Ma io ero sveglio, e a me sembrava di aver semplicemente preso fiato mentre cambiavo posizione per cercare di prendere sonno (per me dormire rimane difficile, frustrante e stressante).
> 
> ...


A me sì. 
Magari mi assopivo guardando la televisione, ma non completamente per cui poi commentavo il programma, tra lo stupore dei miei figli che credevano che dormissi. E proprio in quelle fasi può esserci un respiro...rumoroso


----------



## abebis (24 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esperienze simili?


Io. Uguale. Sono anche stato spedito a fare una notte in un reparto di otorinolaringoiatria dove ho dovuto dormire una notte attaccato ad una serie di sensori! 
Diagnosi: non vado in apnea e sono un modesto russatore. 
Almeno ora c'ho il certificato...

Un'altra cosa da aggiungere all'interminabile lista dei miei difetti, tipo pisciare seduto, scaccolarsi, inebriarmi delle puzzette sotto le coperte, non lavarmi le mani dopo aver pisciato e rimettermi spesso le mutande del giorno prima.

Tutte cose che, parrebbe, dovrebbero impedirmi dal trovare una donna che voglia stare con me, a meno di non trovare Fiona nella sua versione notturna!


----------



## ivanl (24 Marzo 2020)

Ultimamente anche mia moglie si lamenta che ho inziato a russare; in genere le rispondo che, avendo 4 stanze da letto, la soluzione e' semplice...


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La mia compagna dice che russo. Niente di particolare, starete pensando. Il fatto è che quando me lo fa notare, io sono sveglio e NON sto nemmeno emettendo suono. Difatti le segnalo con amorevoli bestemmie che, se le sto rispondendo, è evidente che non sto dormendo. Di solito la discussione si conclude con la sua promessa di registrarmi e produrre prove.
> 
> Ieri lo ha fatto. E mi ha fatto ascoltare. E in quella maledetta registrazione si sente uno che russa. Ma io ero sveglio, e a me sembrava di aver semplicemente preso fiato mentre cambiavo posizione per cercare di prendere sonno (per me dormire rimane difficile, frustrante e stressante).
> 
> ...


Sì, sono riuscito a vedere tragedie mentre avvenivano e a bloccare orologi, però...


----------

